# Florida/Southeast Frog Get Together Sat Feb 16



## markpulawski

Had a couple people comment they could not find the announcement and since the date changed, this will be the one and only official thread...no matter what metal body part JimO sends his next message from.
The date will be Saturday Feb 16, around 1 and for those travelling a distance no issues if you want to get here early but Tropiflora being less than 10 minutes from here would be a great tune up (since this meet does not include a trip over unless I can work something out with them. They don't have an event so it may be easier for them to do something if we asked).
Angela will once again be making her famous bean beatle salad, which will unfortunately require restroom quota's and JimO said we can disassemble him and then laugh as he rolls around the meet as I am pretty sure his head is the only original part that remains. Dom will also be bringing his "baked" goods (thank god Winsor's jurisdiction ends at the Miami-Dade line), so all in all should be an eventful....event.
Bring anything frog related or anything interesting, all are welcome. I will have a big pot of chili, other foods will be added.


----------



## tarbo96

Mark would you like me to bring anything consumable?


Looking for...

Juvenile or female nom. variabilis
pepperi
mini orchids
macgravia (yeah right)
other cool plants


----------



## Reef_Haven

Seems you left something out???


----------



## eldalote2

Mark, you just gave away the alternative I use for peppercorn! 

We are moving to God Knows Where after my husband gets out of boot camp with the Coast Guard in May. I need to thin the non breeding herd and I don't plan on going home with the frogs I bring...

So, the list I will be bringing-

0.2 Orange Terribilis- can come with 40 gallon tall with stand
2.0 Nikita
0.0.10? Cobalt Froglets

B. Discoidalis- if anyone shows interest

Plants

0.2 tokay geckos- only to a good home

Vivs- Please PM and ask me to bring them.
(2) 20 gallon tall, one clay, one great stuff. 
29 gallon vert- I'll make it, you take it and pay just what it cost me. 
40 gallon tall, clay bg, with wooden stand- can go with the terribilis for free. It will be empty because it will be too heavy. 

I am looking for-

Male Patricia- Can trade male for a male

Tarbo- if no one local has mini orchids, I could go in on an order with you.

PM me for details on anything. I need this stuff gone.


----------



## markpulawski

Since I dominated the Dendroboard Fantasy Football League, easily cruising through the playoffs to the championship I would be happy to hold a short power point presentation on how great I am....let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## tarbo96

Does such a thing really exist? If so I want in next year.


----------



## IEatBugs

I would be happy to bring any consumables that are needed/wanted.

I am looking for:
Female New River
Female Fine Spot Leuc

I have to offer:
Portobelo auratus
Super Blue auratus
Orange terribilis (maybe)
Capira auratus (maybe)
Orange isos
Grey isos
Pink springs
Tropical springs


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

I plan on being there unless I'm overseas collecting coconut crabs. I MIGHT have some frogs....but don't expect too. If I do...should be some interesting ones. I'd love to stop by Tropiflora. I'll likely be driving down alone (which might be good, I might explore some areas on the path back) unless I can convince JimO or anyone near by to carpool. 

Not sure if I'll be looking for anything yet, though I'd love to get some Turkish Glider FF's again.


----------



## markpulawski

Blue_Pumilio said:


> I plan on being there unless I'm overseas collecting coconut crabs. I MIGHT have some frogs....but don't expect too. If I do...should be some interesting ones. I'd love to stop by Tropiflora. I'll likely be driving down alone (which might be good, I might explore some areas on the path back) unless I can convince JimO or anyone near by to carpool.
> 
> Not sure if I'll be looking for anything yet, though I'd love to get some Turkish Glider FF's again.


Sure hope you could bring some of the red frogs I have heard rumors of, bet I eat bugs would want some green and blacks as well, new blood.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

Haha, I don't think I'll have any extras of them, but MAYBE one to show as more should make their way here in the future. MAY have some G&B's. Maybe two colors variants of Red Eyed Tree Frogs. We'll see.



markpulawski said:


> Sure hope you could bring some of the red frogs I have heard rumors of, bet I eat bugs would want some green and blacks as well, new blood.


----------



## IEatBugs

I too am looking for cuttings of marcgravia


----------



## markpulawski

I iwll have some, will see how many as I am shipping out a few cuttings next week....but the price is steep...FREE!!


----------



## markpulawski

Almost forgot, everyone will be required to have an elf name for the meet....and yes 
Hooshnooshkaboobin is taken.


----------



## Reef_Haven

markpulawski said:


> Almost forgot, everyone will be required to have an elf name for the meet....and yes
> Hooshnooshkaboobin is taken.


Damn, That was my first choice.
If I can't use my hobbit name, Bodo Bumbleroot of Fair Downs;
then I'll have to get an elf name from the Elvish Name Generator.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Do we get name tags with our elven name printed on it?


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## tarbo96

Isn't Pulawski an elf name?


----------



## markpulawski

Kevin Hobbit names will be acceptable.....Pulawski is Irish.


----------



## purplezephead

I have Nakita froglets, w/one potential buyer lined up. Let me know if there is any other interest in them so I know if I should bring them. I'll state again that I expect Mark to have my dog ready for transport back to my home in Gator Country, she'll look pretty in her gator collar


----------



## markpulawski

....she is still celebrating the big bowl win....


----------



## tarbo96

Anyone have any fans for inside the vivs? Need a couple.

Also, I may have an extra 1.0.1 Banded Intermedius if I decide to move them into a smaller tank.


----------



## purplezephead

I'm looking for cb Cayo de Agua's or Popa's.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve

I am looking for just about any auratus, preferably pairs.

I may have some Ceratobathrachus guentheri froglets available if anyone is interested.


----------



## tarbo96

Is anyone interested in a 12x12x18 ZooMed brand new? Will sell or trade.


----------



## eldalote2

Would anyone be interested in some cypress knees? There is a place local I can get them and bring them with me. They have all sizes up to 5ft and a lot with multiple knees to one piece. PM me any size requests. 




























Ive had some people ask about the terribilis. I wanted to include a picture.


----------



## tarbo96

How much for the one in the third pic?


----------



## eldalote2

All the ones that size are $10.


----------



## randommind

I am really looking forward to this gathering and hope we have as nice of a turnout as last time! 

I have already made plans to deliver a couple custom "euro-vented" front opening V-Scape vivs to some folks who got their order in early, but with the date being pushed back I should have time to put together a few more if your interested.

Also for those that have inquired, YES, if there is enough interest I do intend on raffling off the 3 foot tall "euro-style" enclosure shown below in the terrible cell-phone pic. Tickets will be $10 a piece. PM me if you would like to get in on the opportunity to win this beast of a tank!!


----------



## 1995sportster883

Wow only $10! Can you put me down for one?? One with many off shoots and bends if possible.

Adam


----------



## eldalote2

Will do Adam! I will be bringing a few for everyone to choose from.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Since this is now the official thread I'll restate what I'll have a available for this meet
El Cope auratus 
Powder Blue Tincs
Bahkuis Tincs
Cobalt Tincs
P. vittatus
A few adult sexed pairs of D.luecomelas
Please PM me with any questions about these frogs. 


I'm also absolutely interested in some of those cypress knees and some raffle tickets for your viv Wes. 



Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## eldalote2

I'll put in some raffle tickets too.

How many knees are you wanting? I want to be sure I have enough for everyone.


----------



## baita83

Have:
2 guarumo f1 about 8 months old

possible pair cristobal strictly 2011 guaranteed female possible male (think I have heard calling from their tank but its between 2 other pumilio tanks and I have never seen calling,also no fertile eggs or tadpoles or froglets that I have seen)

pics available if interested

Want:
microspot auratus
adult pairs of auratus


----------



## 1995sportster883

Is anybody going to have Patricia tincs?

Adam


----------



## randommind

1995sportster883 said:


> Is anybody going to have Patricia tincs?
> 
> Adam


Contact Kevin (http://poisondartfrogbreeding.com/ ), I think he might have some.


----------



## 1995sportster883

Thanks, I'm speaking with him now. I think he has 3

Adam


----------



## khoff

1995sportster883 said:


> Is anybody going to have Patricia tincs?
> 
> Adam


I will also have some Patricias...at least 5 or 6.

Kevin


----------



## khoff

Angela, I'll probably get one or two cypress knees from you.

Wes, count me in for a raffle ticket or two!

Here the list of what I'll have and what I'm looking for. If you are interested in something specific, please let me know because I may not bring everything.

*Have available:*
Very Proven Pair of alanis
mint terribilis
azureus
patricia
alanis
calling male el dorado pumilio
and a lone sub-adult vanzolini
dwarf white isopods
dwarf grey striped isopods
P. scaber 'grey' isopods
Giant orange isopods
Tropical Springtails
Temperate Springtails
Bean Beetles
Rice Flour Beetles

*Looking for:*
Female Leuc (have multiple calling males to trade)
Female mint terribilis (have calling male to trade)
Calling male yellow terribilis
Female Man Creek Pumilio

____________________________
Kevin


----------



## randommind

I will have 2 young "French Guiana" ventrimaculatus that are available if anyone wants to trade some bugs, wood, plants, cork, $$, beer, or anything else for them.


----------



## tarbo96

I'm down! I will take the vents. What beer do you like


----------



## c81kennedy

Ill be there.

Have available:
Lots of baby crested geckos
5 cb baby golddust daygeckos.


Looking for pumilo pairs.


----------



## randommind

tarbo96 said:


> I'm down! I will take the vents. What beer do you like



24 of these to share with everyone will do...


----------



## tarbo96

Good Stuff..ever try SOL?


----------



## JimO

I thought that's was the purpose of this thread


markpulawski said:


> I would be happy to hold a short power point presentation on how great I am....let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## JimO

I know they aren't supposed to be toxic in captivity, but is it really a good idea to consume these?



IEatBugs said:


> I would be happy to bring any consumables that are needed/wanted.
> 
> I am looking for:
> Female New River
> Female Fine Spot Leuc
> 
> I have to offer:
> Portobelo auratus
> Super Blue auratus
> Orange terribilis (maybe)
> Capira auratus (maybe)
> Orange isos
> Grey isos
> Pink springs
> Tropical springs


----------



## Bonobo

I'm definitely going to try and make the meet this time. I'll be bringing lots of cutting's, various pumilio.. and a bunch of homemade loempia's!


----------



## JimO

Angela - it's not such a good idea to appear so kneedy.



eldalote2 said:


> Would anyone be interested in some cypress knees? There is a place local I can get them and bring them with me. They have all sizes up to 5ft and a lot with multiple knees to one piece. PM me any size requests.


Sent from my left ACL using Kneecap-A-Talk


----------



## JimO

It's been a while since I've been on DB and I noticed that I had some catching up to do. I'll be bringing isos and lots of cool plant cuttings. Basically, I should have plenty of cuttings from the plants in my most recent ads.

I will also have some frogs:

Adult probable female oyapok
Proven female CR G&B auratus
Proven female Cristobal
Unsexed adult red galact

I might be short on leaves this trip - the trees aren't dropping much this time of year.


----------



## eldalote2

I am sure that I do knot know what you are talking about. You truly have me stumped.



JimO said:


> Angela - it's not such a good idea to appear so kneedy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my left ACL using Kneecap-A-Talk


----------



## markpulawski

Wood you 2 cut it out, you will surely form splinter groups going against the grain like this.


----------



## tarbo96

We are going to need lots of alcohol!


----------



## JimO

Hahahahaha...


eldalote2 said:


> I am sure that I do knot know what you are talking about. You truly have me stumped.


----------



## JimO

Indeed we will...


tarbo96 said:


> We are going to need lots of alcohol!


----------



## Toxic frogs

well crap....just noticed this thread bout the date change. i wont be able to make this one...i scheduled vacation days for the original date that i cant change....oh well...maybe next time.


----------



## markpulawski

Toxic frogs said:


> well crap....just noticed this thread bout the date change. i wont be able to make this one...i scheduled vacation days for the original date that i cant change....oh well...maybe next time.


Sorry Brian I had hoped you had seen my post asking if anyoine mind if I changed since someone asked me to move it back, wish I would have known. Wish you could be here.


----------



## 1995sportster883

Is anyone going to be bringing R. Variabilis or imitators? If so what morphs?

Adam


----------



## tarbo96

No one has any nom. variabilis at this time? I have a lonely male, I will take unsexed.
If anyone is really interested I would trade male, but he has grown on me.

Bill


----------



## markpulawski

JimO had a bunch but then lost his male I believe, he replaced it and is getting production again, PM him for more details.


----------



## 1995sportster883

PM sent away, thanks!

Adam


----------



## tarbo96

Looks like I wont go home with much 

I also will need some springtails and isos.

Any Begonia fans? I have a cool Begonia Peltata I picked up but it wont fit into any of my viv plans.


----------



## Paul G

What line is your male mint terriblis? willing to sell outright?
What line are the Alanis offsping from & how old are they?




khoff said:


> Angela, I'll probably get one or two cypress knees from you.
> 
> Wes, count me in for a raffle ticket or two!
> 
> Here the list of what I'll have and what I'm looking for. If you are interested in something specific, please let me know because I may not bring everything.
> 
> *Have available:*
> Very Proven Pair of alanis
> mint terribilis
> azureus
> patricia
> alanis
> calling male el dorado pumilio
> and a lone sub-adult vanzolini
> dwarf white isopods
> dwarf grey striped isopods
> P. scaber 'grey' isopods
> Giant orange isopods
> Tropical Springtails
> Temperate Springtails
> Bean Beetles
> Rice Flour Beetles
> 
> *Looking for:*
> Female Leuc (have multiple calling males to trade)
> Female mint terribilis (have calling male to trade)
> Calling male yellow terribilis
> Female Man Creek Pumilio
> 
> ____________________________
> Kevin


----------



## khoff

Paul G said:


> What line is your male mint terriblis? willing to sell outright?
> What line are the Alanis offsping from & how old are they?


I'm not looking to sell the male mint outright...just looking to trade because I have a male heavy group. The male is from my long time breeding pair...male being from Sean Stewart and female from Marcus Breece, but like all (or most) mints, they originate from the same mid-90's EU imports.

The Alanis are Josh's Frogs line. I have several juvies at about 4 months oow, and I may be willing to let the proven pair go also.

Kevin


----------



## Reef_Haven

Free flour beetle cultures to anyone that wants them. 
Frogs I have available are:

Sub-adults, juvies
P terrib mints 
Alanis
Powder Blue
Bakhuis
Auratus

Leucs froglets

lone female Cristobal 2011 import
Very proven female Patricia
Male Azureus


I'm looking for a male Vittatus, male P Bicolor, female Azureus, female Azurieventris.


----------



## 1995sportster883

Reef_Haven said:


> Free flour beetle cultures to anyone that wants them.
> Frogs I have available are:
> 
> Sub-adults, juvies
> P terrib mints
> Alanis
> Powder Blue
> Bakhuis
> Auratus
> 
> Leucs froglets
> 
> lone female Cristobal 2011 import
> Very proven female Patricia
> Male Azureus
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a male Vittatus, male P Bicolor, female Azureus, female Azurieventris.


I hate to sound like a complete and udder newb but... What does one do with flour beetles? Obviously they are a food source, but can you seed your viv with them as well like you would do with isos and springs?

Adam


----------



## purplezephead

Not a complete newb question, Adam  You actually just feed the larvae, the adults are too hard for the frogs to digest. It's a good food source for underweight frogs, or those having difficulties w/flies, as well as a nice change/snack for others. They are a pain to separate the adults and larvae, but something nice for the occasional treat. They are very easy to culture and you really don't have to worry much w/them.


Kristi


----------



## JimO

I agree with Kristi. I just keep a culture going (very low maintenance) to use for the occasional underweight frog that is too small for termites. I know there are more efficient ways to separate the larvae than mine, but since I use them so infrequently, I just pick out a dozen or so with a pair of tweezers.

They are nice to have in a pinch, especially when you have pumilio froglets.


purplezephead said:


> Not a complete newb question, Adam  You actually just feed the larvae, the adults are too hard for the frogs to digest. It's a good food source for underweight frogs, or those having difficulties w/flies, as well as a nice change/snack for others. They are a pain to separate the adults and larvae, but something nice for the occasional treat. They are very easy to culture and you really don't have to worry much w/them.
> 
> 
> Kristi


----------



## Reef_Haven

I rotate the adults out to a new or depleted culture every two weeks. Two weeks later you have nothing but thousands of larvae. Once I stopped keeping cultures of mixed larvae, pupae and adults they became much easier to use.
Takes less time than preparing fly cultures. I only feed them out once a week to replenish fat stores. My frog egg production has increased by about 50%.


----------



## tarbo96

In that case, I would be interested.


----------



## IEatBugs

Sign me up for a culture of flour beetles as well please Kevin.


----------



## Reef_Haven

I'll bring a few, anyone else PM so we don't clutter the thread.


----------



## 1995sportster883

Thanks for filling me in guys!

I'll definitely take a culture! Nothing better than a varied diet IMO. 

I can't wait to get springs and isos going in all my vivs! Then they will finally be complete.

Adam


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Since this is now the official thread I'll restate what I'll have a available for this meet
> El Cope auratus
> Powder Blue Tincs
> Bahkuis Tincs
> Cobalt Tincs
> P. vittatus
> A few adult sexed pairs of D.luecomelas
> Please PM me with any questions about these frogs.
> 
> 
> I'm also absolutely interested in some of those cypress knees and some raffle tickets for your viv Wes.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


I got the day off of work so I'll be there for sure and bring the above frogs if anyone is interested. 


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## randommind

I have been on the losing end of a fruit fly battle for the last few weeks...if anyone could spare a couple producing flightless/wingless cultures, I would be very appreciative.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

I can, but that's several weeks away. 




randommind said:


> I have been on the losing end of a fruit fly battle for the last few weeks...if anyone could spare a couple producing flightless/wingless cultures, I would be very appreciative.


----------



## randommind

Blue_Pumilio said:


> I can, but that's several weeks away.


Thanks, but I just I'm all set now...if only finding standard lamasi were that easy!


----------



## 1995sportster883

Is anyone interested in a female Pacman frog? She is over a year old, rather large.

Adam


----------



## khoff

I may also bring an El Dorado pumilio pair if anyone is interested. Male calls and female is huge, but I haven't found any eggs yet.

Kevin


----------



## tarbo96

Hey Guys,

I am a better father than grandfather so I was kinda kicking the idea of trading some of my frogs so they go to someone who will do a better job with the rearing of offspring. I love the species so if possible I would like to trade species for species. I dont really want to tear down tanks, so I was thinking of trading with the tanks. I also may consolidate some extras...so this is what I have

1.1 proven Almirante (20g vert with at least one froglet)
1.1 proven Popa (15g at least one tad in water, must be more. Just lost a froglet)
1.1 Azureus (18 cube sold as proven, eggs laid but didnt develop yet)
1.0 calling male nom. variabilis
0.1 (probable) Female Yellow Cristo
0.1 probable Female Popa
0.1 probable female orange basti

Looking for unsexed or unproven of the same species (except individuals) other species negotiable. Again not set on the idea just toying.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

I should be able to bring some tree fern products if anyone needs any. 

Maybe some vampire/red devil crabs.

Perhaps some CR Auratus, imported from CR, New Blood

Golden Hydei
Wingless Melanogastor 

Mostly interested in Pumilio and Azureus pairs.


----------



## khoff

Blue_Pumilio said:


> I should be able to bring some tree fern products if anyone needs any.
> 
> Maybe some vampire/red devil crabs.


I'm pretty sure my wife will fall in love with the vampire crabs, if you bring them.

I need some ground tree fern for ABG mix, if you have it.

Kevin


----------



## c81kennedy

Blue_Pumilio I'd be interested in some treefern panels. I am also looking to get another Pumilio pair preferably basties but open to any if the price is right.


----------



## randommind

khoff said:


> I need some ground tree fern for ABG mix, if you have it.


Same here, plus a panel or two.


----------



## markpulawski

We will have a tree fern grinding station set up in the back yard....I plan on assembly at about the 6th or 7th Platinum this weekend and then test grinding at about Platinum 12.
If things get slow JimO said we can do one of his hips, Kristi said she would provide "Florida Suger Bowl Champs" gear for it as well.

Hooshnooshkaboobin


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

If this next batch comes in good I'll bring some. 




khoff said:


> I'm pretty sure my wife will fall in love with the vampire crabs, if you bring them.
> 
> I need some ground tree fern for ABG mix, if you have it.
> 
> Kevin


----------



## markpulawski

I have some Phelsuma guimbeaui that will be approx 6 months old if anyone is interested.


----------



## c81kennedy

markpulawski said:


> I have some Phelsuma guimbeaui that will be approx 6 months old if anyone is interested.


How much are you asking?


----------



## JimO

I have some ferns growing in the back yard that I can bring to grind up if you need them.



markpulawski said:


> We will have a tree fern grinding station set up in the back yard....I plan on assembly at about the 6th or 7th Platinum this weekend and then test grinding at about Platinum 12.
> If things get slow JimO said we can do one of his hips, Kristi said she would provide "Florida Suger Bowl Champs" gear for it as well.
> 
> Hooshnooshkaboobin


----------



## JimO

I posted a list of frogs I am looking to trade or sell earlier, but I wanted to re-post and see if there is any specific interest before I plan to bring them down. I have the following:

Probable female oyapok adult - Nabors Line
I just haven't found a mate for her.

Proven female Costa Rican G&B auratus - Nabors Line
I lost the male and have two subadults I want to grow out.

Unsexed adult red galact - Nabors Line

I also have about a dozen Nominant variabilis tads that hatched between 3 and 4 weeks ago if anyone is interested.

I addition to the frogs, I have the following:

Dwarf white isos
Purple/Costa Rican/micropod isos
Lots of oak-leafed ficus portions
Portions of several peperomia species
A huge eyelash begonia that I placed for sale and haven't had any interest
Cuttings from several smaller begonia species
Many strawberry begonia full-sized plants and plantlets
Some shamrock tubors with leaves (oxalis regnelli)
Two types of Synogium
Watermelon pellonia
Three types of Pilea

I also have quite a bit of extra pure bentonite powder and powdered red potter's clay for making clay backgrounds and substrate.

I need some mite-free wingless melanogaster cultures - two producing and two newly started if possible.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

I think I have a few wingless Melanogastor I might owe you, Jim. 

I'll make some for you this week (I use glass jars, so I'll need to put some in delis).



JimO said:


> I posted a list of frogs I am looking to trade or sell earlier, but I wanted to re-post and see if there is any specific interest before I plan to bring them down. I have the following:
> 
> Probable female oyapok adult - Nabors Line
> I just haven't found a mate for her.
> 
> Proven female Costa Rican G&B auratus - Nabors Line
> I lost the male and have two subadults I want to grow out.
> 
> Unsexed adult red galact - Nabors Line
> 
> I also have about a dozen Nominant variabilis tads that hatched between 3 and 4 weeks ago if anyone is interested.
> 
> I addition to the frogs, I have the following:
> 
> Dwarf white isos
> Purple/Costa Rican/micropod isos
> Lots of oak-leafed ficus portions
> Portions of several peperomia species
> A huge eyelash begonia that I placed for sale and haven't had any interest
> Cuttings from several smaller begonia species
> Many strawberry begonia full-sized plants and plantlets
> Some shamrock tubors with leaves (oxalis regnelli)
> Two types of Synogium
> Watermelon pellonia
> Three types of Pilea
> 
> I also have quite a bit of extra pure bentonite powder and powdered red potter's clay for making clay backgrounds and substrate.
> 
> I need some mite-free wingless melanogaster cultures - two producing and two newly started if possible.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

Also, I'm interested in the variabilis tads, need any tree fern? I should also have a male CR auratus next month if you need one. 



JimO said:


> I posted a list of frogs I am looking to trade or sell earlier, but I wanted to re-post and see if there is any specific interest before I plan to bring them down. I have the following:
> 
> Probable female oyapok adult - Nabors Line
> I just haven't found a mate for her.
> 
> Proven female Costa Rican G&B auratus - Nabors Line
> I lost the male and have two subadults I want to grow out.
> 
> Unsexed adult red galact - Nabors Line
> 
> I also have about a dozen Nominant variabilis tads that hatched between 3 and 4 weeks ago if anyone is interested.
> 
> I addition to the frogs, I have the following:
> 
> Dwarf white isos
> Purple/Costa Rican/micropod isos
> Lots of oak-leafed ficus portions
> Portions of several peperomia species
> A huge eyelash begonia that I placed for sale and haven't had any interest
> Cuttings from several smaller begonia species
> Many strawberry begonia full-sized plants and plantlets
> Some shamrock tubors with leaves (oxalis regnelli)
> Two types of Synogium
> Watermelon pellonia
> Three types of Pilea
> 
> I also have quite a bit of extra pure bentonite powder and powdered red potter's clay for making clay backgrounds and substrate.
> 
> I need some mite-free wingless melanogaster cultures - two producing and two newly started if possible.


----------



## IEatBugs

I am looking for a female vanzolini or a couple of unsexed individuals.


----------



## tarbo96

Anyone happen to have a 24x18x24 Exo Terra?


----------



## tarbo96

I am splitting up a couple trios so I have available...

probable female yellow Cristo 
probable female orange Basti

Also
0.0.2 Banded intermedius
1.0 nom. variabilis


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

At the moment going for Sun still. Still have some bags of ABG and Tree fern left, willing to sell or trade.


----------



## 1995sportster883

Only 2wks left, I can't wait!

Adam


----------



## tarbo96

I have available

1.1 Proven Almirante with 20g vert $350
1.2 Proven Popa with 15g tank $450

Current pics upon request

Bill


----------



## IEatBugs

Hey guys here is what I have available.

2 Ambilobe Panther Chameleon Male Adult Proven
2 Ambilobe Panther Chameleon Females, 1 who has laid a fertile clutch
Portobelo D. auratus Proven Pair, SNDF WC
Portobelo D. auratus Juvies, 1-5 months OOW, SNDF F1's
Blue & Black D. auratus 1-5 months OOW, SNDF F1's
Fine Spot Leuc Male Proven, SNDF
1.2.1 Nominant Leuc, Proven Group, SNDF
Superblue D. auratus, 2-3 months OOW, SNDF F2's
Cobalt D. tinctorious Proven Pair, SNDF
ExoTerra 18x18x18, used in good shape, empty

Please PM for prices or more info.


----------



## TropicalDartFrogs

Anyone from the Miami/ Ft Lauderdale area going up? 

Sadly I'm unable to make this trip because of work obligations, which might be for the best as the food might be questionable from what I'm understanding 

I have some trades and sales lined up and if anyone is going up, I'd like to ask for them to transport the frogs to save on shipping. PM me if your down south and driving up.


----------



## eldalote2

Here is an updated list


0.2 Orange Terribilis Alpha Pro- can come with empty 40 gallon tall with stand
2.0 Nikita SNDF

B. Discoidalis- if anyone shows interest

Plants
Cyprus Knees

PM me for details on anything. I need this stuff gone. 

Still open to making a joint orchid order with anyone.


----------



## eldalote2

Mark is going to make fun of me for this...

I have been experimenting with painting foam rocks, would anyone be interested?

I would LOVE any suggestions on how to better my rock making/painting.


----------



## purplezephead

Looks like someones got the building bug too! I think they look good Angela. The rock background I did, I used different shades to give it more depth, even though I knew the plants would eventually cover it up. That way it looked cool until the plants took over. I like the color you chose, what exactly did you use to seal and tint w/?


----------



## eldalote2

Thanks! Just acrylic paint over white Dryloc.


----------



## markpulawski

They look good, very creative....I do hope you leave both of my eyes intact since you did not get the expected response!
I'm always amazed to see people build so many things for their vivs, this is without a doubt the most creative hobby out there concerning animals.


----------



## markpulawski

OK PM for the address, confirm coming etc

I will have 2 or 3 Neo Angel Face, 1 Blueberry Muffin, a couple nice clumps of unknown broms and a very cool Alocasia I use in a pot near my front door.
I have several Skotak broms with pups but I wll only cut them if someoen wants them at the meet


----------



## randommind

markpulawski said:


> OK PM for the address, confirm coming etc
> 
> I will have 2 or 3 Neo Angel Face, 1 Blueberry Muffin, a couple nice clumps of unknown broms and a very cool Alocasia I use in a pot near my front door.
> I have several Skotak broms with pups but I wll only cut them if someoen wants them at the meet


If they are not already spoken for...I will take all the angel faces you have.


----------



## markpulawski

Done Wes....I feel a downpayment for vivs coming.


----------



## randommind

Have we made any pre-festivity plans to walk around tropiflora?


----------



## markpulawski

Right now I planned on a 1 o'clock start, I was considering an 11AM arrival for those interested and trip over just not sure what last minute things I will have going on. I certainly have no issue with several arriving early and driving over to TF together from my house, no biggie if I can join the walk around or not. It is a definite trip worth making for those that have not been and those that have....Tropiflora is like a good reef shop, walk around 3 times and you notice plants on the 3rd time around you did not see the first 2 times.


----------



## IEatBugs

I am game for the TF walk around.

On another note, I am looking for a male green sip. If anyone has a male or some juvies, PM me please.


----------



## markpulawski

Anybody got any black hinge matrerial for vert kits, the hinge on my 20 just broke and need to replace it? I also will have a decent amount of Pellionia repens to give out, a real sweet plant that has nice red leaves in low light.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

I have some but it is more of a dark brown. I got mind from an aquarium shop (you can call and see who carries it as well). Uses 1/8" glass. 



markpulawski said:


> Anybody got any black hinge matrerial for vert kits, the hinge on my 20 just broke and need to replace it? I also will have a decent amount of Pellionia repens to give out, a real sweet plant that has nice red leaves in low light.


----------



## tarbo96

Mark I will take some Pellionia and I plan on being there around 11 to visit Tropiflora if anyone else is going over.

I sold the Almirante, but still have the following:

0.0.1 Popa (suspected female)
0.0.1 Orange Basti (suspected female)
0.1 yellow cristo
0.0.2 Banded Intermedius
1.0 calling Nom. Varibilis
1.1 Azureus

If really interested

1.1 Orange Basti unproven

Also, anyone need some fresh FF cultures? $3 each to cover supplies. Can make like 3 or 4.


----------



## JimO

I wanted to put up one last post to summarize what I have to bring.

All the variabilis tads are spoken for, but I haven't had any interest in the adult frogs and will only bring them if someone might want them. Once again, I have the following:

Adult probable female oyapok
Proven female CR G&B auratus
Proven female Cristobal
Unsexed adult red galact

Rather that solicit interest in plants, I'll be bagging up portions of at least a dozen varieties. I'm just trying to get enough for all the plants to pay for gas, so a buck or two for most will be fine - or I'd be happy to trade for ffs and, if anyone has any adult crickets, I have some hungry chameleon mouths to feed.

A lot of folks seem interested in oak-leafed ficus. I will probably have a dozen sandwich bag sized portions that are not yet spoken for.

If you are interested in dwarf white or purple isos, let me know before Friday and I'll put together a starter culture of about 2 dozen individuals for $5 each.

I am in need of producing springtail cultures if anyone has some extra.

Looking forward to seeing old faces (even Mark's) and meeting new faces.

Oh, and I can still bring some powdered redart clay and powdered bentonite clay for anyone interested in making clay substrate or background mixtures. The powdered bentonite is far superior to kitty litter.


----------



## JimO

Angela - YOU ROCK!!!



eldalote2 said:


> Mark is going to make fun of me for this...
> 
> I have been experimenting with painting foam rocks, would anyone be interested?
> 
> I would LOVE any suggestions on how to better my rock making/painting.


----------



## JimO

I just went through all my emails and found that all the younger variabilis tads are spoken for, but I have three older tads that hatched on December 15th and that are just starting to sprout hind legs. I was going to hold these back, but my group is producing again, so if anyone is interested, send me a PM. I'm asking $35 each for the older tads and $100 for all three.

Also, for anyone who buys tads from me, I have a replacement guarantee against SLS. If any morph out with SLS, I'll replace it with a froglet (if I have one) or a couple of tads.


----------



## baita83

if anyone has producing springtail cultures or other real small food source I would be interested but not in starter cultures looking for mature cultures please pm me if you have any available

also have giant canyon isos I can do some starter cultures of $5 for 10 med-adult sized. I don't know how many I can make up but should be able to do a few


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

If anyone wants to carpool from the St. Augustine area, I'll chip in for gas.


----------



## Reef_Haven

If anyone wants to carpool from the Orlando area, I'll chip in for gas.


----------



## randommind

If anyone wants to carpool from the St. Pete area, I'll need a DD.


----------



## FlyCafe.net

Hello Everyone

Can't wait to come and meet everyone and to see what we all have to offer. I look forward to soaking up all the expertise you guys have! Just wanted to introduce myself, my name is Justin Wallace. I am the new owner of the FlyCafe.net. I am coming for frogs and knowledge, but if anyone is interested I obviously have flies available. 

I have Golden Flightless Hydei, Black Flightless Hydei, and Wingless Melanogaster. Also, our Ultimate fly food and some cups. I can do $4 a culture PM me if you want me to bring some.

Cant wait to meet you all!!


----------



## IEatBugs

LOTS of froglets available at reduced prices. PM me for details.

Portobelo D. auratus 1-5 months, aprox. 35-40, $25 each, 10+ $20 each, all for $15 each
Super Blue D. auratus 1-3 months, aprox. 20-25, SOLD
Blue & Black D. auratus 1-5 months, aprox. 12, $25 each, all for $15 each


----------



## markpulawski

If anyone wants to carpool from Bradenton I can chip in the set of wooden teeth JimO left at the last meet and sing show tunes during the ride.

sent from the trunk of a car laying next to some rope, lime and a shovel


----------



## khoff

Here is the latest list of what I'll be bringing that isn't already spoken for. Some of it will only be brought if you PM me before tomorrow (Friday) morning.

-Mint terribilis froglets/juvies
-Alanis tinc froglets
-4 holdback azureus young adults; nice patterns (should be able to sex a pair of them)
-1.1 very proven Alanis tincs (giant frogs, great breeders)
-1.1 probable pair el dorado pumilio (only bringing if PM'ed)
-Tadpoles: azureus, patricia, and alanis (only bringing if PM'ed)
-Isopod cultures: 1 Giant Orange, 2 P. scaber grey, 2 dwarf white, 3 dwarf grey striped
-Bean Beetles or Rice flour beetles (only bringing if PM'ed)

I will *not *be bringing extra springtail cultures (unless I've already talked to you). I just found 3 super-tiny Salt Creek pumilio froglets so I can't afford to split up my cultures.

Kevin


----------



## JimO

I wondered where those went. I still have splinters stuck in my gums from being punched in the mouth for singing too loud.



markpulawski said:


> If anyone wants to carpool from Bradenton I can chip in the set of wooden teeth JimO left at the last meet and sing show tunes during the ride.
> 
> sent from the trunk of a car laying next to some rope, lime and a shovel


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

I'll still have any of the following I can bring if I'm messaged beforehand. I will try to bring some extra ABG and tree fern as well. 

http://http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/92251-abg-5-tree-fern-leaf-litter-sphagnum-live-moss-riccia-charcoal-fir-etc.html


----------



## markpulawski

I have a couple of pair of Ryan's for $225/pair and possibly a pair of Uyama (Loma Estrella) for $275 if anyone is interested.


----------



## markpulawski

I also have a big fat pumpkin orange male El Dorado is anyone needs it, will trade for some bug cultures. Really nice looking frog.


----------



## baita83

markpulawski said:


> possibly a pair of Uyama (Loma Estrella) for $275 if anyone is interested.


you are killing me I really want that pair but I really shouldn't right now......anybody want to buy some cristobals I would need the tank space lol


----------



## randommind

baita83 said:


> ....anybody want to buy some cristobals I would need the tank space lol


Shoot Chris (c81kennedy) a message, he mentioned looking for some cristobals not too long ago.


----------



## baita83

he was looking for pairs I am now leaning towards mine are 2 females but I will shoot him a message i know I have 0.1.1


----------



## 1995sportster883

Is anyone looking for 1.1 crested geckos?

Adam


----------



## tarbo96

baita83 said:


> he was looking for pairs I am now leaning towards mine are 2 females but I will shoot him a message i know I have 0.1.1


I have a male Cristo I would possibly trade...


----------



## tarbo96

or sell....


----------



## mike_FortMyersFL

Hi all,
if there is any interest I could bring..........
0.0.5 yellow terribilis well started juvies
0.0.4 F1 super blue auaratus well started juvies
probable pair benedicta
probable pair arena blanca
please pm
Mike


----------



## markpulawski

Uyama are sold


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

Does anyone have Turkish gliders that will be at the meet? If so, pm me. Will pay or trade.


----------



## Reef_Haven

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Does anyone have Turkish gliders that will be at the meet? If so, pm me. Will pay or trade.


I have a couple cultures for you.


----------



## JimO

I have a couple of other frogs that I can bring.

A pair of Cristobals - female is SNDF 2010 and very proven. Male is a Strictly 2011 import and is calling but has only been recently introduced to the female.

I found an extra variabilis subadult in my grow out container.

I have the three larger variabilis tads that are still not spoken for and I have one other younger tad available.

One last call for the redart clay powder and bentonite powder.

I also have enough dwarf white and purple isos to make up a couple more starter cultures.

I'm still in the market for some springtails.


----------



## 1995sportster883

Is anyone going to have tropical spring cultures? I want one if anyone has them available. 

Also I'm on a low carb diet so everyone has to consume the entire cooler of beer I'm bringing. No back talk...

One more thing, since I haven't had the pleasure of meeting anyone aside from Dustin and Mark, are we going to be using name tags?

Adam


----------



## Reef_Haven

I believe Mark already covered that earlier. You MUST have an Elvish name in order to attend. Mark usually has some super special duct tape and a really nice Sharpie just for these occasions.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/southeast/90953-florida-southeast-frog-get-together-sat-feb-16-a-2.html#post803266


----------



## 1995sportster883

I was hoping that was a joke.... My girlfriend may leave me if I take up an elvish name... She is coming, sooo we may have some Dr. Phil action after I create my elf name. Just joking of course, she is awesome and endorses all my weirdness.

Adam


----------



## markpulawski

Adam you don't have to take an Elvish name, though mine will be Hooshnooshkaboobin, you can take a Russian name, how does...CCCRPPRCCKQ sound (hey where's the backward R key?)
Someone bring "Hello My Name Is" stickers.....and no Jim you can't be Darth Vader.


----------



## 1995sportster883

Russian could work, or I could use my German last name, "Sehy" nobody can pronounce that one... Ever... 

Adam


----------



## eldalote2

No you HAVE to have an Elvish name!


----------



## 1995sportster883

Ok... My elvish name is Sehy no relation to my last name 

Or wait until I get a few drinks in me then you can call me whatever you like lol

Adam


----------



## tarbo96

Any last calls...

Popa pair or single female
Cristo female
Azureus pair
Male variabilis

Heading down tonight.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve

I will be bringing some C. guentheri froglets if anyone is interested.


----------



## 1995sportster883

tarbo96 said:


> Any last calls...
> 
> Popa pair or single female
> Cristo female
> Azureus pair
> Male variabilis
> 
> Heading down tonight.


If you want to through that Variabilis into our deal for free I will accept 

Adam


----------



## tarbo96

No problem Adam, but the fruit flies will be $75.


----------



## 1995sportster883

Never mind, I would rather go home with one less frog than one less girlfriend lol

Adam


----------



## randommind

If anyone is in need of a hotel room, send me an email ([email protected]) I have one "friends & family" discounted rate link left I can send you for Comfort Inn & Suites, Sleep Inn, or Quality Inn.


----------



## tarbo96

Anyone going to Tropiflora? Time?


----------



## IEatBugs

I was planning on going. I read somewhere in the past about meeting up around 11 and heading over? Would give a couple of hours to check out everything.


----------



## tarbo96

Nice to see/meet everyone. Mark thanks for hosting again! I will start a build thread for that giant viv I won (thanks Wes).

Bill


----------



## IEatBugs

Big thanks to Mark and his hospitality! 
It was great to meet everyone and put some faces with the names. Look forward to seeing you all again soon.


----------



## 1995sportster883

Indeed! Thanks to mark! And great to see you all!!

Adam


----------



## SuspensefulSteve

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who made today a good time. I had a great time talking with friends and meeting new people.


----------



## TropicalDartFrogs

Thanks Mark! The pizza was good! Good seeing you all again! 
- Winsor & Athina


----------



## baita83

thank you Mark for the hospitality and the frogs the male is already calling. It was good to see and meet everyone and work out a few unexpected deals


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

THANK YOU Mark for the frog meet! Wish we could have stayed longer, but a four hour car drive was waiting for me! 

Nice to meet everyone and thanks again!!!


----------



## randommind

As always, it was good to see everyone again and meet a few new faces. I only wish I could have stayed longer as I didn't drink nearly enough beer 
...and believe me with 7 new frogs, a bag of bugs, and a box of plants...more beer would have made the couch much more tolerable!

Thanks for hosting Mark!!!


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

You forgot the puppy! Hahahaha...




randommind said:


> As always, it was good to see everyone again and meet a few new faces. I only wish I could have stayed longer as I didn't drink nearly enough beer
> ...and believe me with 7 new frogs, a bag of bugs, and a box of plants...more beer would have made the couch much more tolerable!
> 
> Thanks for hosting Mark!!!


----------



## randommind

Yeah, this little guy was the key to the couch...without him it would have been a tent in the backyard for sure, haha.









...In all seriousness, Danielle is overall very supportive/tolerant of my hobby. You guys did notice the frog cupcakes right?


----------



## Reef_Haven

randommind said:


> ...In all seriousness, Danielle is overall very supportive/tolerant of my hobby. You guys did notice the frog cupcakes right?


Really Wes,
Are you going to pretend YOU didn't bake those Cookie Monster..... I mean frog cupcakes?


----------



## FlyCafe.net

Thanks Mark you are an excellent Host. It was wonderful meeting everyone and sharing in your knowledge. Hope to see everyone again soon!!!!


----------



## khoff

Thanks for hosting Mark! It was great meeting everyone and catching up with some old friends.

Kevin


----------



## JimO

Thanks for hosting another great meet Mark. As always, it was good to see old faces and meet some new people. I think we have a great group of people who are always friendly and generous (except for Mark who wouldn't give me ONE LEAF from one of his THREE overgrown begonia plants).

Actually, all kidding aside (no, really), Mark has always been incredibly generous over the years and he did give me a generous cutting from his prized microgramma.

Angela - I'm glad you didn't demonstrate any more marshal arts moves on us this time. My arm was sore for a week after the last meet.


Sent from my right lung using Cough-a-Talk


----------



## baita83

speaking of marks begonias does anybody know what the name of the begonia with the bright red dots is. It was in the corner tank in the living room.


----------



## JimO

That's the one. It's Begonia amphioxus and it's only my favorite begonia in the whole world. Black Jungle sells them.

Begonia amphioxus

One leaf - all I asked for was one leaf...



baita83 said:


> speaking of marks begonias does anybody know what the name of the begonia with the bright red dots is. It was in the corner tank in the living room.


----------



## baita83

thank you Jim I will be getting one of those lol


----------



## eldalote2

Thanks for the Mark-gravia! I have a little tank that I am making up just for it. 

Jim, Sadly, I don't have any more tricks with the kubotan and I am running out of willing participants to practice on. I do think we need to get a group to go to the shooting range that is in Jacksonville.


----------



## daggekko

Sorry to hijack, but I wanted to know if anybody could tell me who was selling R. imitator veradero at the Tampa Repticon in October 2012 or at the whatever month the previous show was held. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## c81kennedy

oppps wrong thing


----------

